

ASK HN: Green certification on HN - prat

What's green certification on HN (see bottom of the page). How and why is it done? What incentive do websites have to get this certification? 
PS: the link opens up a blank window .. maybe something wrong with my browser.
======
mschy
It should open you up to:
[http://www.co2stats.com/certpro.php?s=1138&ref=http://ne...](http://www.co2stats.com/certpro.php?s=1138&ref=http://news.ycombinator.com/)

It's a carbon offset program for websites.

For what it's worth, my company is carbon-neutral, and primarily uses "green"
power sources (wind, and nuclear). I do it for two reasons:

1) Promotion. For my business, it's very cheap marketing, and a generator of
publicity. For next to nothing, I get a few links, and can differentiate
myself from competitors on a dimension that is cared about by some.

2) Because until it's proven that CO2 emissions aren't an issue, I prefer to
work on the assumption that they _are_ a problem. After all, if I'm wrong, all
I've done is inadvertently invest in energy independence which also strikes me
as a good thing :-)

